

Ask HN: Does having a dog in the office help productivity? - willlangford

I work in the pet industry, we sometimes bring our dogs to work, it always seem like we get more done on those days. Does anyone else have similar experiences?
======
thekevan
"I work in the pet industry"

I think that is a key factor in your experience, I for one would feel the same
way.

~~~
willlangford
I am just a developer though. I have friends in other industries that feel the
same way.. I just figured I'd put it out there as I am curious how many people
take dogs to work.

